# Possible Overtraining?



## Mm87 (23 Dec 2015)

Hi, I joined this forum recently because I wanted some advice really on the fatigue/reduced endurance I've been having for a while now. Sorry if this is a little long-winded but I'll try to give as much information as possible because I'm a little lost on what to do next?

I'm a male in my late twenties, I started cycling February this year, wanted to get fit and lose weight (now at my ideal weight), started on a MTB doing 5 mile rides 3 times a week, then as time went on I was managing 18 mile rides 6 days a week on a hybrid (one rest day a week), then in the summer I bought a road bike and all through Spring/Summer I was doing 30-45 mile rides aday/6 days a week, I had heaps of energy and with my enthusiasm I would on occasion ride in the evenings as well, longest ride was 75 miles, I was loving it getting fitter and losing weight, enjoying cycling! Then around late September/October I was noticing I was needing more time to recover from my rides, I would ride 2-3 days in a row and I would need to take a rest day (could ride 6 days a week before like I say), with that i was noticing alot more fatigue after my rides/doing other daily activities like walking the dog.

It was October/November/This month things got worse, I could only do one 45 mile ride before needing to have a rest day (would top up glycogen levels every hour with a gel/snack during ride, drink plenty of water), if I'd gone out the next day I would notice a big drop off in power and endurance, I was also noticing trouble sleeping/unrefreshing sleep, low mood, irritable after rides, too tired to move off the sofa for the rest of the day, feeling pretty terrible overall. I read about Overreaching/Overtraining and had alot of the symptoms, I finally decided I needed a longer rest so for the past 2 weeks I hesitantly stayed off the bike and ate alot of food, plenty of water etc.

I was expecting my energy levels/motivation to return pretty quickly but unfortunately even after 2 weeks resting my energy levels were still alot lower, still had sleep issues, feeling pretty weak/zombified. Today it was fine weather and i was fed up and bored of not riding so i decided to go for the first ride in what seems like forever, I managed a 30 mile ride and to my surprise I have lost very little fitness and the ride felt good once I got warmed up. But hours later/this evening I'm back to feeling exhausted again?...feeling pretty run down, certainly not like I've had a 2 week break! 

I'm now pretty concerned this is more than Overreaching, I've read about overtrained individuals needing months away before getting their "mojo" back....

Does anyone have any experience with Overtraining and not feeling much improvement after 2 weeks off? My main priority now is sorting this fatigue issue out before Spring, Im worried this could ruin next years cycling.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Dec 2015)

If you are suffering from overtraining then two weeks is not enough time to fully recover. As you stated it can take months of rest before you are back to normal.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

Did you monitor you effort levels with an HRM or power meter?

Distance/frequency isn't much to go on to be honest.

Could be over training, could be an underlying illness, could be lots of things.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2015)

How old are you? What's the cycling terrain like? How fast are you going? What is your diet like? How much sleep do you get? What job do you do?

Are there other stresses in your life? Do you do any other exercise? Walking, swimming, gym etc?

It could just be the change in weather, lack of daylight, a virus lingering, anything really


----------



## Mm87 (23 Dec 2015)

I'm 28 years old, I ride a 15 mile loop (2-3 laps per ride), the first half of the lap is mainly flat (can maintain 18+ mph with effort) then the second half is quite hilly, over 1000ft climbing (bringing my average speed down to 15-16 mph), I do tend to "just ride" with 75% effort most of the time, no real program (probably why I'm in this mess now), I tend to ride on consecutive days until fatigue kicks in and I need a day off, but that's now after every ride. I also walk my dog an hour aday, no other exercise.

I don't have a power meter or HRM so I couldn't measure that unfortunately.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Dec 2015)

I very much doubt it's overtraining unless you were full gas for all 6 days you cycled.

Sounds like something else if your energy levels were low after 2 weeks rest.

I'd go see GP.


----------



## mjr (23 Dec 2015)

Yes, hie thee to thy medics, just in case. Probably nothing serious and it sounds like you might have got distance-v-nutrition out of balance but they can do more checks than we can.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2015)

I started all this exercise two and a half years ago and then waned dramatically, went down to only four hours exercise on avg a week, rarely getting on the bike.

Could just be season and enthusiasm. Doing the same loops gets tedious. I started using destinations to motivate me. A long ride to work occasionally. An event. Run home from work. That sort of thing.

I'm more into having company now too. Having a friend wanting to get out gets me out the door, otherwise I'd just stay in bed. Try a bike club?


----------



## Mm87 (23 Dec 2015)

Thanks for all your advice, think it's time for a doctors visit just in case!


----------



## Mm87 (23 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I started all this exercise two and a half years ago and then waned dramatically, went down to only four hours exercise on avg a week, rarely getting on the bike.
> 
> Could just be season and enthusiasm. Doing the same loops gets tedious. I started using destinations to motivate me. A long ride to work occasionally. An event. Run home from work. That sort of thing.
> 
> I'm more into having company now too. Having a friend wanting to get out gets me out the door, otherwise I'd just stay in bed. Try a bike club?



Yeah good idea with trying different routes, it can tedious sometimes, but I'm pretty sure its a physical issue because I'd quite happily do the same thing day after day knowing I'm improving my fitness (thinking of joining a club next year) and burning calories, its just the fatigue holding me back, the motivation is there, just unable physically to maintain it anymore?..


----------



## montage (23 Dec 2015)

starting in February and then doing 2-3 hours a day 6 days a week throughout the summer means you probably did overtrain. Possibly a virus, but the solution to the problem is the same (regarding you cycling anyway). Do as much as you can whilst still keeping it enjoyable. If this means going out for just 30 minutes twice a week then so be it. Accept you will have a little weight gain and lose some fitness, and that those two things happen to pretty much anybody during December

First ride back after a break never feels good anyway so ease into it.

When you get back into full flow, make sure you have an easier week once a month


----------



## midliferider (23 Dec 2015)

There are several ways of looking at this issue.
Medical physical problem, meaning problems on your heart, kidney, liver etc. You are not loosing weight rapidly, not breathless etc. Therefore it is unlikely. But it is important for a doctor to undertake a full clinical examination. But my guess is that you are OK.
Then there are conditions associated with fatigue and sometimes the symptoms you describe such as lack of sleep and irritability etc. But that is after excluding other medical problems.
Is it over training and just under the weather.
You have done quite lot of riding. Riding every day 50 miles should not be taken lightly.
Here is my suggestion
You have now lost weight and achieved a readoble weight. 
Now you need to ride to just enjoy cycling. Keeping fit is secondary benefit.
Rode less frequent but regular at diable distances.
Take it easy and learn to enjoy cycling.


----------



## Mm87 (23 Dec 2015)

Thanks again for all your advice, I am not ruling out any unrelated medical issues etc, I will try to investigate further with a check up with my GP. If it is Overtraining I will have to stay off the bike until recovered (for God knows how long), I'm no good with moderation generally, I find it takes a good hour just to get warmed up properly, I'm not disciplined enough to cut a ride short.

I've also got used to eating alot more and maintaining weight with cycling, shockingly gained 7 pounds during the 2 week break! (Yes i was eating alot! Though some of it may be water weight), so I see myself gaining alot of weight again if im off the bike because I'm crap at diets!


----------



## Mm87 (24 Dec 2015)

Yep, pretty much confirms my suspicions of Overtraining, went out today for a second 30 mile ride (to rule out first ride struggles yesterday) and I completed my normal 2 hour ride in 2.5 hours, 30 minutes longer than usual!  Just felt weak and slow on the bike.

Message understood loud and clear now, not planning on riding again until at the very least March!


----------



## Citius (24 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> not planning on riding again until at the very least March!



That's a bit drastic...


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2015)

Just ride less often, less far and less fast


----------



## Mm87 (24 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Just ride less often, less far and less fast



Yeah maybe, but I read recovery from this means practically no exercise (at the most walking) until the energy comes back, where I live there are lots of hills so I can't help but get the heart rate up whatever the speed.

I think having January/February off wouldn't be the worst thing, what I dread the most is the glorious spring weather coming and I have to spend most of the season off the bike!....better now than spring and summer.


----------



## midliferider (24 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> Yep, pretty much





Mm87 said:


> Yep, pretty much confirms my suspicions of Overtraining, went out today for a second 30 mile ride (to rule out first ride struggles yesterday) and I completed my normal 2 hour ride in 2.5 hours, 30 minutes longer than usual!  Just felt weak and slow on the bike.
> 
> *Message understood loud and clear now, not planning on riding again until at the very least March!*



I just want to make it clear that it is not at least what suggested. But you are free to take whatever the way you feel it.
What you are going to do is typical "boom and bust" cycles of physical activities that some people in your situation do.
Instead what I suggest is do regular manageable short rides with short periods of rest.
Perhaps you can ride 30 miles every weekend. Or you can do 10 to 20 miles every other day.
Do it at a pace that you feel comfortable. If I were you, I wont use a timer or monitor speed.
Then eat regular healthy meals and not a specific diet.

I must say that I am very old fashioned when it come to these matters.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2015)

Complete rest is ok if you are injured, but not for simple fatigue

Get a proper sports massage, see if that helps


----------



## midlife (24 Dec 2015)

I'm sure I read an article about over training in one of last years cycling plus, not an academic / scientific journal but giving up for a couple of months wasn't on the menu iirc.

Shaun


----------



## Mm87 (24 Dec 2015)

I tried including "recovery rides" into my training, as in only riding a short distance and at very easy pace just spinning in a low gear but tbh a found it very tedious and frustrating! Lol, I do tend to use my rides as stress relief, I love getting a proper workout session in.

But saying that after a few weeks off the bike just getting short easy rides in would be better than nothing...

I'm just going by 2 weeks off not doing me any good, obviously needed longer?


----------



## Citius (24 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> I love getting a proper workout session in.



Therein lies the problem. You're not over-training, because you are not training, just riding. But you may be riding too hard too often.


----------



## Mm87 (24 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> Therein lies the problem.



True, need to learn how to back off the intensity and go for leisurely rides!


----------



## mjr (24 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> True, need to learn how to back off the intensity and go for leisurely rides!


Are you near @robgul ? I think his local group rides fast IMO but slower than you describe


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2015)

I swim hard 5 miles a week and cycle 2 or 3 times normally 30 miles a time at 17mph. I do not eat gels or carbo load, I do not find a need to.

I would suggest get a health check, cut back on the effort and join a club.

I am slightly older at 59 and 278 days.


----------



## midliferider (25 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> I swim hard 5 miles a week and cycle 2 or 3 times normally 30 miles a time at 17mph. I do not eat gels or carbo load, I do not find a need to.
> 
> I would suggest get a health check, cut back on the effort and join a club.
> 
> I am slightly older at 59 and 278 days.



Now you see the difference. I assume
You do not train.
You are not on a regime.
You have not set goals.
You do not count your calories
You do not monitor heart rate etc etc etc


----------



## jowwy (25 Dec 2015)

Id stop eating all those gels and sugary crap and eat proper healthy food.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2015)

midliferider said:


> Now you see the difference. I assume
> You do not train.
> You are not on a regime.
> You have not set goals.
> ...



Wrong on all them.


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Wrong on all them.



I think what midliferider means is that the OP is not "training" just knackering himself. Difficult for me to comment as BITD we often counted miles as training but at least we did some sort of fartlek as well.

There's always the black book from team swift 

Shaun


----------



## Mm87 (25 Dec 2015)

Thanks for all your input, its makes sense to keep rides short and easy for awhile until recovered (months maybe) but I feel like being on the bike at all with this "burned out state" will only delay full recovery, if it is indeed Overtraining where 2 weeks off isn't enough then logic tells me I need a much longer break.

Once recovered I will without doubt change up my routine with more rest days, easier rides etc to avoid making the same mistake again,but until then I've got to recover, I just don't see how riding (albeit slower) will help me considering 2 weeks of complete rest wasn't enough? I need to be patient.


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2015)

Why do you think you are burned out, cos you and your legs are a bit tired?


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2015)

Only takes about a day for the body to replenish its glycogen that it will have pulled from the liver etc.

Are you unwell?

Shaun


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2015)

midlife said:


> I think what midliferider means is that the OP is not "training" just knackering himself. Difficult for me to comment as BITD we often counted miles as training but at least we did some sort of fartlek as well.
> There's always the black book from team swift
> 
> Shaun




I followed the red book by the same author 17 years ago, made a big difference. When training hard I always feel slightly depleted until I get used to the increase or taper down.

I have never heard of anyone needing months off because of over training.


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> I followed the red book by the same author 17 years ago, made a big difference. When training hard I always feel slightly depleted until I get used to the increase or taper down.
> 
> I have never heard of anyone needing months off because of over training.



Never knew he did a red book, every day is a school day as they say. 

Shaun


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2015)

midlife said:


> Never knew he did a red book, every day is a school day as they say.
> 
> Shaun




Also a blue one, he also wrote a training program for me, along with a few tests.


----------



## Mm87 (25 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Why do you think you are burned out, cos you and your legs are a bit tired?



Tiredness and malaise on and off the bike really, decreased performance (lack of power and endurance), increased perceived effort on rides, 30 mile rides used to be easy and it would take 40+ miles to tire me out, now I wouldn't be able to even cycle 45 miles and really struggle to ride 30 miles (took me 30 minutes longer yesterday). Used to feel an energetic buzz after a ride now come back feeling pretty rubbish. Sleep is now regularly disturbed (waking multiple times in the night), low moods, anxiety, irritability, lack of concentration, anhedonia etc. 

I used to feel really strong on the bike after a rest day or if necessary a week break, first ride back from the 2 week break I felt as if I hadn't even had a rest!

I read there are 3 stages of Overtraining, stage 1 which is resolved after a week off, stage 2 requiring 2-4 weeks, and then stage 3 taking anywhere between 6 weeks - 3 months, just depending on how long you've been Overtraining, I first noticed symptoms in September and stupidly keep cycling with the same intensity, so 3 to 4 months of increasing fatigue really.


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2015)

Are there other stresses in your life? Stress would also explain your symptoms


----------



## midliferider (25 Dec 2015)

This is not overtraining.
You need to see your GP, depending on his/ her experience, he/ she will undertake relevant tests and perhaps refer you to a Rheumatology depending on local policy.
But the advice from them will be largely the same as we provided you here.


----------



## Mm87 (25 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Are there other stresses in your life? Stress would also explain your symptoms



Really? Tbh I have been through quite alot of stress the past few years now but initially cycling helped massively (was feeling great most of the year) before this fatigue come on.


----------



## Mm87 (25 Dec 2015)

midliferider said:


> This is not overtraining.
> You need to see your GP, depending on his/ her experience, he/ she will undertake relevant tests and perhaps refer you to a Rheumatology depending on local policy.
> But the advice from them will be largely the same as we provided you here.



Thanks for your advice, I will make an appointment to see a DR in the new year.


----------



## oldjontrev (26 Dec 2015)

What are you training for ?


----------



## Mm87 (26 Dec 2015)

oldjontrev said:


> What are you training for ?



I think using the term "Overtraining" is the wrong word for me since I'm not training for anything really (just enjoyment, weight control and fitness purposes), so in my case it's more Overexercising or Underrecovering.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Dec 2015)

If I "listened to my body" I'd never get out of the armchair. It's very difficult, IMO, for us amateur cyclists to overtrain. As others have said, get yourself checked over by someone who knows what they're talking about!


----------



## craigwend (28 Dec 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/dec/28/new-year-new-you-how-to-be-happy?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

Went for a quick ride on Xmas day in the rain (horrid) and returning i felt a low grade fever (swollen glands, fatigue), both Saturday and Sunday feeling the same, then woke up today with full blown Flu! (Never usually get more than a cold), running a fever, muscle aches and pains, sore throat, unable to leave my bed with zero energy, dizziness (low blood pressure feeling) and awful nausea! ....never felt anything like it! 

Hoping this has been stirring up for awhile and the reason I'd been feeling like crap for awhile! (Rather than burn out) Fingers crossed!


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

I think flu viruses only incubate for a few days. However, if you've been run down for a while, that might explain why you've succumbed to it

GWS


----------



## midlife (28 Dec 2015)

Personally I'd go and see the doc anyway, lots of things can lay you low from lymes disease to Epstein Barr virus.

Gws 

Shaun


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

Thanks, it was wishful thinking that all these issues I've been having was due to this Flu, but more likely been caused by being rundown anyway like you say. Certainly will be getting checked out when feeling better!


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> Thanks, it was wishful thinking that all these issues I've been having was due to this Flu, but more likely been caused by being rundown anyway like you say. Certainly will be getting checked out when feeling better!


Surely it's better to get checked out while you are ill?!


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Surely it's better to get checked out while you are ill?!



As unpleasant as this is, i think it's just typical Flu, plus Drs aren't to keen on seeing you being contagious, I'm sure its peaked now so I'll endure it for a few days and see how it goes, if it hasn't improved in a few days I'll make an appointment. 

But I'll be getting checked out for feeling rubbish the past few months anyway (when better from this Flu).


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> As unpleasant as this is, i think it's just typical Flu, plus Drs aren't to keen on seeing you being contagious, I'm sure its peaked now so I'll endure it for a few days and see how it goes, if it hasn't improved in a few days I'll make an appointment.



Proper flu and you cannot get out of bed for a P, you will know it if that is what it was.


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Proper flu and you cannot get out of bed for a P, you will know it if that is what it was.



Yeah pretty sure its the Flu, been in bed all day unable to get up, went downstairs to get a drink of water and almost fainted and throw up the same time!  unable to sit downstairs so back to bed! Good stuff!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2015)

I think alot depends on other factors in you life . 
From what i have read you seem to have gone from unfit to pretty fit . If you have a full time job also then you are adding extra load to your life and its going to be a shock to your system . now you're ill , not surprising really as you're run down .
Look at it another way , you have taken on another job so your body needs the extra fuel . Ditch the sport food and look at what you are eating to fuel the rides and if you feel tired have a nap . Nothing wrong with falling asleep on the sofa for an hour after 30-40 miles . Its the law in my house


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> Yeah pretty sure its the Flu, been in bed all day unable to get up, went downstairs to get a drink of water and almost fainted and throw up the same time!  unable to sit downstairs so back to bed! Good stuff!


Paracetamol and plenty of rest and fluids then. And don't go back to work until you are properly recovered, not fair on you and importantly your colleagues!


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> Paracetamol and plenty of rest and fluids then. And don't go back to work until you are properly recovered, not fair on you and importantly your colleagues!



Thanks will do! Definitely not the type to go into work/college with the lurgy! (selfish exposing others, hate those people!) Luckily off for another week anyway!


----------



## Mm87 (28 Dec 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I think alot depends on other factors in you life .
> From what i have read you seem to have gone from unfit to pretty fit . If you have a full time job also then you are adding extra load to your life and its going to be a shock to your system . now you're ill , not surprising really as you're run down .
> Look at it another way , you have taken on another job so your body needs the extra fuel . Ditch the sport food and look at what you are eating to fuel the rides and if you feel tired have a nap . Nothing wrong with falling asleep on the sofa for an hour after 30-40 miles . Its the law in my house



Thanks for your advice, will definitely be taking nutrition more seriously after this! And maybe not so full on with the mileage/intensity.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2015)

Mm87 said:


> Thanks for your advice, will definitely be taking nutrition more seriously after this! And maybe not so full on with the mileage/intensity.


Nothing wrong with the mileage/intensity you just need to teach yourself how to deal with it . That may mean going to bed earlier and changing your lifestyle a bit but its all up to you .


----------



## craigwend (4 Jan 2016)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitn...s-22330?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social

Detraining: The truth about losing fitness:
The fitness mantra, you must ‘use it or lose it!' might be a bit of a cliché, but it turns out that this saying perfectly sums up one of the key principles of fitness and exercise - reversibility. At a time of year when it's tempting to leave the bike in the shed, it's even more important to maintain fitness ... .


----------



## Citius (4 Jan 2016)

But this thread is about supposed 'over-training' - not de-training....


----------



## craigwend (5 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> But this thread is about supposed 'over-training' - not de-training....



He stated at one point about having a very long break ....


----------



## tallliman (5 Jan 2016)

craigwend said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitn...s-22330?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social
> 
> Detraining: The truth about losing fitness:
> The fitness mantra, you must ‘use it or lose it!' might be a bit of a cliché, but it turns out that this saying perfectly sums up one of the key principles of fitness and exercise - reversibility. At a time of year when it's tempting to leave the bike in the shed, it's even more important to maintain fitness ... .



Thanks, I enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Mm87 (6 Jan 2016)

After another week off the bike with the Flu (3 weeks off in total) over Xmas I was feeling pretty good on the bike both Saturday and Monday, well that was until getting run over and my bike trashed that is, looks like at the very least will be another 2 weeks off until its repaired, by the time I get back to cycling I would have long forgotten about any Overtraining issues that's for sure!


----------



## Mm87 (26 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

Its been awhile since my last post but unfortunately I'm still dealing with this suspected Overtraining issue. Basically I've gone from quite happily Cycling 6 days a week (30-45 miles aday with no real drop in power) most of last year to slowly feeling the fatigue kick in around September 2015 and slowly my endurance and recovery has deteriorated were I could only ride 5 times, then 4, 3, 2 rides before needing a rest day, now since December time, one moderate 2 hour ride leaves me wiped out for days. I suffer with alot of the other Overtraining symptoms; insomnia, sore muscles/joints, frequent waking after a few hours in a cold sweet, waking up early in the morning, depression, anxiety, brainfog (struggling to concentrate at college), no appetite, my regular tinnitus has gotten louder etc, I've been to the Drs and had blood tests (full blood count, thyroid, liver function etc) and everything came back normal.

I've had short rests of a couple of weeks at a time (think I might need alot longer) and through boredom and frustration i couldn't resist jumping on the bike after 2 weeks, Tuesday I went out for a 30 mile ride and felt OK (according to Garmin average speed was 16.3mph with 1576ft of climbing), felt really irritable and exhausted afterwards though, went out the next day to do the same 30 mile ride (could do that everyday) and legs from the start were burning with lactate, no power through the pedals, with no traffic stops and hardly any wind my average speed had dropped down to 15.1mph and the ride took a good 10 minutes longer! Felt terrible the past few days recovering, had a plan of maybe going out one day and resting the next etc but who I'm I kidding?....from where I was Cycling everyday with bags of energy to now feeling ill and rundown after a single ride its ridiculous!

If I was to follow my gut instinct and from what I've read about Overtraining I should take at least 3 months off the bike but after a few weeks off not feeling particularly terrible but not feeling recovered I go out and ride again leaving me back to square one! 

Frustrating times, I guess that's what you get for Cycling over 10000 miles in my first year without adequate recovery, the way things are going this years riding is going to be a write off!


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2016)

What does your doctor think? Have they referred you for more tests. Doesn't sound normal, assuming you are a young previously fit human being


----------



## Mm87 (26 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> What does your doctor think? Have they referred you for more tests. Doesn't sound normal, assuming you are a young previously fit human being



Honestly? Drs I've seen couldn't care less, simply wanted me out of the room as quickly as possible. When they received the results back from the hospital they didn't even phone me up to tell me the results (I phoned them) or to investigate down further avenue's.....nothing.

I didn't even mention Overtraining (mentioned I was Cycling alot but now I'm fatigued) because I don't believe they would understand such an issue, for example I read that most Drs don't recognise andrenal fatigue being real condition, so no real faith in the Drs I've seen really....


----------



## Kajjal (26 Feb 2016)

Assuming you don't have any underlying medical conditions i would step back and reduce your focus on cycling. I went through a phase of really pushing myself on the bike over a long period and eventually i really ran myself down. Took a couple of months to fully recover. Now i just go out four times a week max with only one long ride and one other fast ride. This works really well for me as i am still fit enough but have plenty of energy off the bike. Cycling is to be enjoyed, don't waste time and effort putting yourself under performance pressures and go for rides without a garmin and strava.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Feb 2016)

I see it was further up the thread, but these symptoms that you've put in your post:
"depression, anxiety, brainfog (struggling to concentrate at college), no appetite, my regular tinnitus has gotten louder etc"

They all come with stress too. I suffered from some anxiety problems for about a year some time ago now. I carried on my cycling to work which was fine. Yet when I got home, just taking the bike up the stairs to my flat made me feel light headed and I needed to sit down. I used to fall asleep in the armchair every night regardless of how early or late I'd got up. Stress and anxiety put your whole body out of kilter. Your blood pressure can end up all over the place too. 

I don't know anything about overtraining and whether or not those symptoms can come from that too. What I do know though from first-hand experience, is how anxiety can indirectly affect energy levels and the ability to do things you know you should be able to. So perhaps it's the other way round. Cycling too much perhaps isn't causing anxiety and stress related issues. It's anxiety and stress related issues that could be indirectly affecting your cycling.

By the way, I thought I had developed tinitus when I suffered with anxiety. When I got past it all, it turned out that it was always there - I had just become hyper-sensitive to it. I don't hear it anymore, unless I try to. Anxiety, depression, stress and inability to concentrate are all related and put you in a heightened state of alert and you notice the things that your brain usually blocks out. That heightened state of alert can also drain you of your energy even though you might not realising it. For me, that was manifest in falling asleep in the chair at 8pm every night, rather than not being able to cycle though.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Feb 2016)

Also, another thing. If you've ruled out physical illness, and actually you decide in the end there ARE factors of extreme stress in your life, I'd suggest you try to deal with it now before it really becomes an issue. 

Like you, I had all those other symptoms before I had a "crash" but I just ignored them and didn't think about them and put them down to something else (like you might be by blaming them on overtraining). Eventually though, my body/brain just said "enough is enough" and took it out of my hands. I had several massive uncontrollable panic attacks over the course of a day in May in 2011, and then it took me a full year of anxiety, depression and feeling like the world around me had completely changed and didn't make much sense before I got back on an even keel with the help of a CBT therapist.
I'm not saying that'll happen to you, or that's the cause for your other symptoms, but trust me. If you're heading toward that and don't realise it and don't nip it in the bud now, it's not something you want to experience. I wouldn't wish my 2011 on anyone else.


----------



## Mm87 (26 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> Also, another thing. If you've ruled out physical illness, and actually you decide in the end there ARE factors of extreme stress in your life, I'd suggest you try to deal with it now before it really becomes an issue.
> 
> Like you, I had all those other symptoms before I had a "crash" but I just ignored them and didn't think about them and put them down to something else (like you might be by blaming them on overtraining). Eventually though, my body/brain just said "enough is enough" and took it out of my hands. I had several massive uncontrollable panic attacks over the course of a day in May in 2011, and then it took me a full year of anxiety, depression and feeling like the world around me had completely changed and didn't make much sense before I got back on an even keel with the help of a CBT therapist.
> I'm not saying that'll happen to you, or that's the cause for your other symptoms, but trust me. If you're heading toward that and don't realise it and don't nip it in the bud now, it's not something you want to experience. I wouldn't wish my 2011 on anyone else.



Hi, thanks for your post. Interesting you should mention stress possibly being the issue, when I say I'm experiencing anxiety and depression symptoms I should say rather they are higher now than normal (underlying issue for years now), the thing is I had a complete turnaround in my general mental well-being when I found Cycling last year, exercising everyday reduced my stress, anxiety and depression levels dramatically, having something positive to focus on, one of the main reasons I cycled so much last year, possibly using it as a crutch. So it's fair to say I had strong levels of stress, anxiety and depression before I started Cycling but I still managed to turn it around managing 3 hours aday on the bike. It was actually during a "better period" in my life (september 2015) I started feeling the fatigue more and more, something to think about though.


----------



## Mm87 (26 Feb 2016)

Kajjal said:


> Assuming you don't have any underlying medical conditions i would step back and reduce your focus on cycling. I went through a phase of really pushing myself on the bike over a long period and eventually i really ran myself down. Took a couple of months to fully recover. Now i just go out four times a week max with only one long ride and one other fast ride. This works really well for me as i am still fit enough but have plenty of energy off the bike. Cycling is to be enjoyed, don't waste time and effort putting yourself under performance pressures and go for rides without a garmin and strava.



Hi, yeah in hindsight I now realise going out day after day only leads to burnout (beginners enthusiasm I guess), it's only recently I become aware of the importantance of rest/recovery (get fitter during rest not during training etc). My biggest issue now is staying off the bike long enough to fix the issue/recuperate, need some discipline otherwise I'll get no where with this, I would be happy Cycling 3-4 times a week in the future, I did notice reduced energy doing other activities so I do need more balance.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Feb 2016)

Mm87 said:


> Hi, thanks for your post. Interesting you should mention stress possibly being the issue, when I say I'm experiencing anxiety and depression symptoms I should say rather they are higher now than normal (underlying issue for years now), the thing is I had a complete turnaround in my general mental well-being when I found Cycling last year, exercising everyday reduced my stress, anxiety and depression levels dramatically, having something positive to focus on, one of the main reasons I cycled so much last year, possibly using it as a crutch. So it's fair to say I had strong levels of stress, anxiety and depression before I started Cycling but I still managed to turn it around managing 3 hours aday on the bike. It was actually during a "better period" in my life (september 2015) I started feeling the fatigue more and more, something to think about though.


Well that's a good thing - There's no one answer to those kind of issues for everyone. Some people need therapy, some people need drugs, some people need a different focus in their life and sounds like you found that with your riding. Has it dealt with the underlying cause though? Or is that still bubbling away, putting you in that heightened state, and sapping your energy, albeit while cycling helps you forget about it.
Curiously, during my "annus horribilis", the only time I felt "normal" was when I was riding my bike to work. I took no specific pleasure in cycling at that time... in fact I took no specific pleasure in anything that I had prior to that day in May (even though I tried to do the same activities - there just always seemed to be "something missing"). However, I think that because when I was riding I was focusing on all the things you have to focus on around you when you're commuting in London, so for that period each day I wasn't obsessing about how the world around me looked strange and how dark life seemed generally. Of course as soon as I stepped off the bike everything was immediately desolate again. I'm so pleased those days are long, long gone.

Anyway, I'm just sharing an experience. It may well be completely unrelated and irrelevant, but since it's been a couple of months and you don't feel any better, you may as well try and cover all bases.

By the way, riding when it's cold and dark is harder too. I don't hit the same speeds in the winter as the summer, and don't want to go as far. That might be a contributor too.


----------



## Mm87 (26 Feb 2016)

Mile195 said:


> Well that's a good thing - There's no one answer to those kind of issues for everyone. Some people need therapy, some people need drugs, some people need a different focus in their life and sounds like you found that with your riding. Has it dealt with the underlying cause though? Or is that still bubbling away, putting you in that heightened state, and sapping your energy, albeit while cycling helps you forget about it.
> Curiously, during my "annus horribilis", the only time I felt "normal" was when I was riding my bike to work. I took no specific pleasure in cycling at that time... in fact I took no specific pleasure in anything that I had prior to that day in May (even though I tried to do the same activities - there just always seemed to be "something missing"). However, I think that because when I was riding I was focusing on all the things you have to focus on around you when you're commuting in London, so for that period each day I wasn't obsessing about how the world around me looked strange and how dark life seemed generally. Of course as soon as I stepped off the bike everything was immediately desolate again. I'm so pleased those days are long, long gone.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just sharing an experience. It may well be completely unrelated and irrelevant, but since it's been a couple of months and you don't feel any better, you may as well try and cover all bases.
> ...



No you make a valid point, the underlying issue is always there and I personally believe will always be there, I'm now using Cycling as a coping tool, to redirect my focus and energy, but at the same time I enjoy cycling, I just wish I was physically able to do it, I think that's why it's bothering me so much that I'm not able to ride, that "underlying issue" is my main focus again.

Though it's been months, I haven't rested properly when I should have over winter, maximum of 2 weeks off without improvement then I would ride again, bike written off after being hit by a car in January, few weeks off then out of frustration and impatience without a bike start running miles etc, weeks haven't been enough so maybe i need longer, just need to resist the urge to ride until I'm feeling better, easier said than done.


----------



## Mile195 (26 Feb 2016)

Mm87 said:


> No you make a valid point, the underlying issue is always there and I personally believe will always be there, I'm now using Cycling as a coping tool, but at the same time I enjoy cycling, I just wish I was physically able to do it, I think that's why it's bothering me so much that I'm not able to ride, that "underlying issue" is my main focus again.
> 
> Though it's been months, I haven't rested properly when I should have over winter, maximum of 2 weeks off then I would ride again, bike written off after being hit by a car in January, few weeks off then out of frustration and impatience without a bike start running miles etc, weeks haven't been enough so maybe i need longer, just need to resist the urge to ride until I'm feeling better.


Well once you've got through this with a complete break if that's what you plan to do, it sounds like you need a second activity you can rely on to occupy your mind. Something that's a bit less physical so you can alternate it with cycling if you feel you're overdoing the latter. The possibilities are endless so I'm not even going to try to suggest something!


----------



## ayceejay (27 Feb 2016)

Well, I will suggest something: it is possible that your diet is to blame, would you like to show a sample daily meal plan? You are showing some of the symptoms of diabetes did your doctor check this when you had the blood test?


----------



## Mm87 (27 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Well, I will suggest something: it is possible that your diet is to blame, would you like to show a sample daily meal plan? You are showing some of the symptoms of diabetes did your doctor check this when you had the blood test?



I must admit my diet isn't the best, but it isn't terrible either, occasionally eat fruit, veg, fish, rice, potatoes, chicken etc but I do eat alot of takeaways and so on....gave up smoking and drinking years ago.

Unfortunately my dr didn't test for diabetes, had the blood test mid-afternoon unfasted. Though i was tested for it 4 years ago from memory, but I'm aware you can develop type 2 diabetes any time, something to think about.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Feb 2016)

Can you show what you eat in a typical days ?


----------



## uclown2002 (28 Feb 2016)

When someone says their 'diet isn't the best' it is probable their diet is rubbish.

I'm still not buying this overtraining theory.

Something else is at play here.


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Can you show what you eat in a typical days ?



Dose of diet shaming maybe? Hmm ok...

Breakfast- typically either porridge, toast with marmalade, toast with mackerel/sardines (tinned), bacon sarnie, boiled eggs.

Lunch- typically a sandwich (tuna, ham and cheese, salad) but also snack on crap like crisps biscuits etc.

Between meals- snacking on fruit, oranges, apples, bananas etc.

Main meal- typically either potatoes with vegetables (carrots, cabbage, peas, broccoli,), and meat (sausages, chicken, pork, beef etc), spaghetti bolognese, curry with rice (balti, rogan Josh, madras, home made) chilli con carnie with rice, chips with pizza etc.

Then after evening college I have a bad habit of stopping off at the chip shop, Chinese, KFC takeaways 2-3 times a week.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

Takeaway as well as dinner?

Sounds like you eat quite a lot of bread, lots of processed meat and very little veg

Download myfitnesspal to your phone and start tracking your nutrition and calories

I would have thought that the blood tests would have shown any nutritional deficiencies

How much sleep do you get a night? Do you ever work shifts? 
Has this mostly started since the days have got shorter and the weather cooler?


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

uclown2002 said:


> I'm still not buying this overtraining theory.
> 
> Something else is at play here.



Why? When I have most of the Overtraining symptoms? I must say this issue wasn't out of the blue, since around September I noticed a gradual decline in endurance and ability to recover, but I ignored to signs and kept pushing on and the fatigue grew until it's now almost impossible to ride.

Trust me it's the last thing I want to believe knowing I dug myself into such a hole i will need months off to recover. From October with the crappy dark weather I was looking forward to spring, this winter had dragged so much!.....depressingly during a dog walk yesterday I felt the warm sunshine of spring approaching and the dread/frustration that my legs are still tired and sore from my last ride on Wednesday!


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Takeaway as well as dinner?
> 
> Sounds like you eat quite a lot of bread, lots of processed meat and very little veg
> 
> ...



Yeah i tend to eat whatever is available, (takeaways would be late at night 10pm after college just because I was passing by lol) i still live at home, if i was to buy food shopping for myself I would eat healthier granted. I sleep fine, 7-8 hours sleep anight, I work part-time during the day, no shifts.

The symptoms started September time, It had surprised me because I was on my third consecutive daily ride and for the first time that year I had noticed a drop in energy, sort of a bonked feeling, normally wouldn't feel the need for a rest until day 6.


----------



## gbb (28 Feb 2016)

Ive come late to this and tried to read all of the posts but one thing strikes me, no-one has considered the most basic things...the bike. You probably have Mm but do the wheels spin freely, no rubbing. Is you saddle at the right height ?
Ive had both catch me out. A saddle that unkowingly slipped...I couldnt figure why I was suddenly struggling, my thights ached and I just didnt have the same power. It was bloody awful.
Similarly, I once got back from a ride I'd particually struggled with and on cleaning the bike found the rear wheel was rubbing...jeez, no wonder.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

Mm87 said:


> Yeah i tend to eat whatever is available, (takeaways would be late at night 10pm after college just because I was passing by lol) i still live at home, if i was to buy food shopping for myself I would eat healthier granted. I sleep fine, 7-8 hours sleep anight, I work part-time during the day, no shifts.
> 
> The symptoms started September time, It had surprised me because I was on my third consecutive daily ride and for the first time that year I had noticed a drop in energy, sort of a bonked feeling, normally wouldn't feel the need for a rest until day 6.


Why can't you buy your own food?


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

gbb said:


> Ive come late to this and tried to read all of the posts but one thing strikes me, no-one has considered the most basic things...the bike. You probably have Mm but do the wheels spin freely, no rubbing. Is you saddle at the right height ?
> Ive had both catch me out. A saddle that unkowingly slipped...I couldnt figure why I was suddenly struggling, my thights ached and I just didnt have the same power. It was bloody awful.
> Similarly, I once got back from a ride I'd particually struggled with and on cleaning the bike found the rear wheel was rubbing...jeez, no wonder.



If only! The saddle height is correct, with my heal on the pedal my leg is almost completely locked/straight, with the ball of my foot on the pedal there is a slight bend on the knee. Everyday before a ride I would spin both wheels so they would spin for 10+ seconds so no problems with rubbing, this was after a beginner mistake at the start were I had changed my MTB wheels (before road bike) and went out and it had taken me 2.5 hours to ride 16 miles and it nearly killed me! Lol come back home, checked the rear wheel afterwards and the rear brake pads were almosts locked to the rim!


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2016)

I would say if you are sleeping well then over training is unlikely.


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Why can't you buy your own food?



I suppose I could do if I really wanted to, but it's easier just to grab whatever is in the fridge/cupboard, freezer than buy seperate food for myself, just the convenience really!


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

Mm87 said:


> I suppose I could do if I really wanted to, but it's easier just to grab whatever is in the fridge/cupboard, freezer than buy seperate food for myself, just the convenience really!


Maybe live with the hassle for a few months and see how it goes. Or go shopping with your mum and ask her to buy you more fruit and veg


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

screenman said:


> I would say if you are sleeping well then over training is unlikely.



Yeah the total time asleep is adequate, but the night after a ride I would wake up multiple times in the night, sometimes in a cold sweat, wake up early etc. Time off the bike and my sleep would improve, though I would wake up in the morning like I'd woke up from a coma (weird feeling) and struggle to wake up refreshed (that might be normal though idk).

I also take magnesium supplements (past few years) at night to help me sleep so that helps a little.


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Maybe live with the hassle for a few months and see how it goes. Or go shopping with your mum and ask her to buy you more fruit and veg



Yeah it's a good idea, might be time for a diet overhaul I think! Start buying more fruit and veg for myself, anything that might help get me back on the bike quicker!


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

Mm87 said:


> Yeah it's a good idea, might be time for a diet overhaul I think! Start buying more fruit and veg for myself, anything that might help get me back on the bike quicker!



Take fruit or nuts etc with you for that post college snack. Eating greasy crap straight before bed won't be doing anything for your sleep!

And given some of the other things you've said, perhaps talk to your GP about some counselling


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Take fruit or nuts etc with you for that post college snack. Eating greasy crap straight before bed won't be doing anything for your sleep!
> 
> And given some of the other things you've said, perhaps talk to your GP about some counselling



Thanks, alot of the comfort eating is tied to my mental state (depression/stress etc) , it's been a tough few years, had thoughts about councilling for a long time now but have put it off, a bit intimidated and anxious about face to face therapy but since my self therapy of Cycling has hit the skids I'm going to have to think of other options, making the call is number 1.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

I'd say don't be afraid to seek help  one to one therapy can be very helpful, will give you some tools to help yourself not least. Maybe there are options for telephone counselling, chat to your doctor


----------



## Mm87 (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> I'd say don't be afraid to seek help  one to one therapy can be very helpful, will give you some tools to help yourself not least. Maybe there are options for telephone counselling, chat to your doctor



Very true, certainly puts things into perspective facing problems head on instead of burying my head in the sand and trying to "cope" and ignore the stress, I will go back to my doctor for a chat! Thanks.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Feb 2016)

Before you talk yourself into being mentally ill remember that depression is a symptom of overtraining not the other way round.
As for the diet you should obviously cut out the late night takeaway and what you yourself are calling crap. Overeating can be another symptom of doing too much.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

Except the OP says that he has had mental health issues prior to starting cycling and that the cycling was a way of dealing with that (post #70)...that isn't to say it's all interlinked


----------



## ayceejay (28 Feb 2016)

The number one contributor to overtraining is stress Vicky, I was trying to reduce that by removing possible stigma of being mentally ill. For sure if this young man had access to a competent GP he wouldn't need our amateur advice as helpful as we are trying to be.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2016)

How do we know his GP isn't competent, more likely he is very time pressed. And we weren't at the consultation. The OP could see a different doctor, see which at the practice

I don't see any stigma in admitting stress or indeed depression. Better to seek timely advice from medical professionals

You yourself have said up thread that there could be something at play here rather than cycling too much  indeed you suggest that could well be stress, the number one contributor to overtraining

Anyhow, I wish the OP luck in getting the right medical help and getting sorted


----------



## ayceejay (28 Feb 2016)

Once again you are right Vickster


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Why can't you buy your own food?


Or at least buy a freckling salad from KFC instead of the fried chicken in batter in bread. It won't be the best salad but it'll probably mess you up less.

About cycling every day... I ride most days (health reasons) for years now, but often it's 6 miles to shops and back or doctor's and back. I try to avoid going from zero for days to a 30+ mile ride because it tires me out more, but it doesn't always work out like that of course. I think I'd only sustain 30+ mile days in a row if I wasn't doing anything else - not work, not household tasks, not study, nothing.

Could you try starting off with a few less mammoth rides when you next feel ready?


----------



## Mm87 (29 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Or at least buy a freckling salad from KFC instead of the fried chicken in batter in bread. It won't be the best salad but it'll probably mess you up less.
> 
> About cycling every day... I ride most days (health reasons) for years now, but often it's 6 miles to shops and back or doctor's and back. I try to avoid going from zero for days to a 30+ mile ride because it tires me out more, but it doesn't always work out like that of course. I think I'd only sustain 30+ mile days in a row if I wasn't doing anything else - not work, not household tasks, not study, nothing.
> 
> Could you try starting off with a few less mammoth rides when you next feel ready?



You may have a point there, when I was managing 30+ miles aday last summer I wasn't doing anything else, no work, no college, no other extra stress, come to think of it I started having issues with fatigue the same month I started college? (September) ....interesting! Training stress+plus external stress+poor nutrition = Overtraining symptoms maybe?...I will cool down the long rides and keep to shorter rides once I'm over this.



ayceejay said:


> Before you talk yourself into being mentally ill remember that depression is a symptom of overtraining not the other way round.
> As for the diet you should obviously cut out the late night takeaway and what you yourself are calling crap. Overeating can be another symptom of doing too much.



Yeah I was anxiety and depression prone before I started Cycling (plus a few other issues), but that turned around dramatically once I started Cycling regularly, pretty commonplace to feel a hell of alot better once people incorporate regular exercise into their daily lives (switching focus to positives, less time to dwell on negatives) I was feeling pretty good with my new found passion. Pretty sure this downfall in mood is to do with Overtraining, shortly after and days following a ride I feel depleated of energy, hormones, the right balance of neurotransmitters (OK I don't know if this is true but I get this feeling), brain fog, insecure, unsure of myself and what's happing to me, feel pretty awful! Hoping once I'm over this and had a rest I should start feeling some normality return! Today is day 5 off the bike and I'm feeling a little better again, just need to have a break until I can confidently say I won't feel awful Cycling most days of the week again.

Also I rarely ate takeaways/junk food when I was Cycling regularly most days, I avoided it because it seemed counterintuitive Cycling hours, putting in the effort wanting to lose weight and get fitter to cancel it out with rubbish food, it was only when I started feeling like crap with long breaks off the bike inactive I would crave sugar, fat, sweets, junk food etc, like you say a symptom of doing too much.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Feb 2016)

Perhaps you should start from the beginning. First decide what your aim is, obviously training to ride a 100 mile sportive will be different from trying to lose weight and gain general fitness so first set you goal and work towards it in achievable steps. Cycling may not be the best way to lose weight and is certainly not the best way to gain overall fitness but it is more fun than most fitness programs. Nutrition is important so correcting your diet to fuel your cycling will help. Finding a riding partner or a club will help with motivation so check that out. Get plenty of sleep and try to avoid stress in the rest of your day (easier said than done) but perhaps meditation would help.
If your objective is to use cycling as a relief from stress then distance and speed are irrelevant - ride to a pleasant spot to enjoy the view and stop with a flask of tea.


----------



## Mm87 (29 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Perhaps you should start from the beginning. First decide what your aim is, obviously training to ride a 100 mile sportive will be different from trying to lose weight and gain general fitness so first set you goal and work towards it in achievable steps. Cycling may not be the best way to lose weight and is certainly not the best way to gain overall fitness but it is more fun than most fitness programs. Nutrition is important so correcting your diet to fuel your cycling will help. Finding a riding partner or a club will help with motivation so check that out. Get plenty of sleep and try to avoid stress in the rest of your day (easier said than done) but perhaps meditation would help.
> If your objective is to use cycling as a relief from stress then distance and speed are irrelevant - ride to a pleasant spot to enjoy the view and stop with a flask of tea.



I think it's all connected into a lifestyle for me personally (aka being an enthusiastic recreational cyclist), I appreciate and enjoy Cycling. Increasing the speed and distance on the bike is a big motivator (gains in fitness), starting out unable to ride up a steep hill outside my house to Cycling 75 miles solo on my longest ride I felt a sense of accomplishment. Weight loss is part of the hobby for me personally, i was a 19 stone (120kg) heavy drinker and smoker nearing 27 years old, would develop a stitch in the ribs walking down the road to the local shops, decided to clean up my lifestyle and a little while later ride an old MTB a couple of miles down the road, a year and many many miles later I'd dropped 7 stone (44 kg) to at my lightest weight, 12 stone at 6ft 2 (76kg), being out 3 hours a day the fat just melted off (though granted cutting out the booze played a part), though since I've been off the bike for long periods from November with this fatigue problem I'm back up to 13.5 stone (85kg, I've got to stop eating crap just because I'm now inactive and feel like rubbish).

For me it doesn't matter if I'm taking it easy on a ride (rarely did because theres alot of hills where I live, testing whatever the speed) or trying to give it all I've got I would come back refreshed, revitalised and relaxed off a big endorphin rush, it was brilliant! 

If I was to go back and do it all again (and if planning for the future to avoid the same mistake) I would incorporate more rest days into the week, no more than 3 consecutive days riding before having a day off, also join a club.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Feb 2016)

The plot thickens, as they say, you should be commended for your discipline no doubt about that but it is possible that the fatigue you are calling overtraining may be from losing so much weight so quickly and the other drastic changes in lifestyle. Please note that I say perhaps and maybe but it is something to consider. A body has its own intelligence and this may be its way of saying "Slow Down".


----------



## Mm87 (29 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> The plot thickens, as they say, you should be commended for your discipline no doubt about that but it is possible that the fatigue you are calling overtraining may be from losing so much weight so quickly and the other drastic changes in lifestyle. Please note that I say perhaps and maybe but it is something to consider. A body has its own intelligence and this may be its way of saying "Slow Down".



Thanks, you may be right, it was a major lifestyle change and the exercise, weight loss probably shocked the system, no more ignoring my bodies distress signals, I'm going to make my health a priority and take it easy until I see some real positive changes.


----------

